# TB Patients will No Longer be Deported



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

_Close relatives of UAE residents suffering from tuberculosis (TB) will be treated free of cost by the government, health officials have confirmed.

However, no new visas will be issued to people with active TB or cured TB, which leaves them with a scar.

The policy change comes as good news to thousands of people ahead of World TB Day that is marked on March 24 each year.

As reported by Khaleej Times on February 26, spouses, parents and children of UAE residents who have active TB, TB scars or old TB will be allowed UAE residency provided they follow a strict treatment protocol. Students, investors and diplomatic corps are also part of this exempt category.

At a press briefing on Tuesday, officials from the Ministry of Health and Prevention clarified that those who have been deported and banned from entering the UAE earlier due to the disease can re-apply for a visa provided they have a first degree relative in the UAE who can sponsor them.

The officials cited an amendment in the 2008 law made by His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai last month, in this regard.

"Those who had been asked to leave the country earlier due to TB, including those who have been banned, and are now wishing to come back can reapply," said Dr Nada Al Marzouqi, Acting Director of Preventive Medicine Department at the ministry.

"TB is no longer a stigma.if any UAE resident is found to have TB, he/she will no longer be deported as was being done earlier but will be quarantined and treated until the disease is no longer infectious (2-3 weeks)," said Dr Nada.

The changes in the law are part of a new medical fitness policy that the UAE has adopted. Other changes in the law include compulsory TB screening for all residents renewing their visas.

However, if found infected with TB, they will be given a residence visa for a year and will have to follow a strict treatment guideline.

No health cards will be required as a pre-requisite for those undergoing medical fitness tests in Dubai and Abu Dhabi as compulsory insurance is being implemented, said Dr Hussain Abdul Rahman Al Rand, Assistant Undersecretary for Health Centres and Clinics at the ministry.

However, medical cards will still be needed in the five other emirates_

*Source: KHALEEJ TIMES*

I think its a good news for those who faced deportation and got banned from U.A.E due to this reason and suffered losses.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

according to my lawyer, this policy has yet to be official.
but when I does, do you think my sisters can sponsor me to be a resident here?
I have an old tb scar and when through a lawsuit because of a fake medical fitness report.
Will there be any problem if I try this out again? if this policy becomes official?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

your sister cannot sponsor you even if you are healthy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And your fake medical might also work against you. Were you convicted and/or banned ?


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

rsinner said:


> your sister cannot sponsor you even if you are healthy.


so only a spouse or my parents can sponsor me?


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> And your fake medical might also work against you. Were you convicted and/or banned ?


I wasn't convicted. we have a document from the court that says that we aer innocent and that we are not wanted in the country.
would that suffice?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ayel001 said:


> I wasn't convicted. we have a document from the court that says that we aer innocent and that we are not wanted in the country.
> would that suffice?


Certainly its good enough. Personally I wouldnt mention 'fake medical' and never mention it again as people might assume the worst as I did.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

The thing is, we didnt fake the document but someone from the medical center did. Thats why we got in trouble because my name was on the document. 

I hope i can still have a job here in dubai soon.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ayel001 said:


> The thing is, we didnt fake the document but someone from the medical center did. Thats why we got in trouble because my name was on the document.


This doesnt make sense - why would a complete stranger fake your medical test results unless it was to your benefit ? Anyway, it doesnt matter if the court found you not guilty.

Good luck with your job hunt as thats the only true way to be sure.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ayel001 said:


> so only a spouse or my parents can sponsor me?


If you are male, only a spouse in earning over a specified threshold AND some specific professions. If you are a female, then a spouse meeting the salary criteria.

If you are a male under 18 or an unmarried female, then yes the parent can sponsor subject to them meeting the salary criteria.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

rsinner said:


> If you are male, only a spouse in earning over a specified threshold AND some specific professions. If you are a female, then a spouse meeting the salary criteria.
> 
> If you are a male under 18 or an unmarried female, then yes the parent can sponsor subject to them meeting the salary criteria.


thanks!
It would alright for my fiancée to sponsor me after we get married. even if his visa is under a company, yes?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ayel001 said:


> thanks!
> It would alright for my fiancée to sponsor me after we get married. even if his visa is under a company, yes?


Thats right.
But he will need to meet certain salary criteria to sponsor you.


----------

